# More chance of miscarriage days after ovulation



## Mummy2Angel.

So i was going for my councilling session today, and the woman said she wanted to start me on their pregnancy program. Which is making a plan, doing CM and all that jazz...But something she said rang out to me.

She gave me the chart for me to chart my cervical mucas until my next session in two weeks. The chart when filled out correctly looks like a peak, and a sudden drop. Well according to their research and as they are a charity working to support and help to avoid further miscarriage this sounded interesting to me.

Apparently that you shouldnt have sex the day after you ovulate, or the next 3 for a matter of fact. So you get your eggwhite mucas and have sex that day and the days before, but after the day with eggwhite CM you shouldnt have sex for 4 days, as it is still possible to get pregnant and becoming pregnant on one of these days means that the pregnancy has a greater chance of miscarriage, the last 12 pregnancies the charity has helped achieve have had a 100% sucess rate using this method. Im going to do it for a month and see how it goes. Its great to see someone in real life (although you b'n'b girls keep me sane) that supports my decision to ttc after my loss apart from my OH. just wanted to share with you lovely ladies. x


----------



## Allym0101

Oh my word. That has shocked loads!!! 
If that is true, it would answer a lot of our questions and our worries!! Thanks for letting us know. That's something for us all to think about. 

xox


----------



## Omi

This is news to me tbh. The data collected by the American Gyneological and Obstetrics Association shows that most couples conceive 2 days before ov and on ov day itself (somewhere in the range of 30% + each) However, this number drops to approx 1% on the day after ov. Keeping in mind that the egg only survives on average 12 hours you are therefore highly unlikely to get pg after you've ovulated.

Also, with the recurrent mc testing i did, speaking to midwifes, doctors, reading research and books by leading specialists/ researchers in the field, some with quite revolutionary treatments (that are just now being offered in the UK) I think i would have come across this as a reason for mc's.

If this was a real worry it would have been common knowledge. Having said that, if it makes some people worry less and also get to know their body better, im all for it!

Good luck hun, i hope you'll be one of the lucky ones they can add to their success rate - that is if you don't get a bfp in 4 days! :)

All the best :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

Well it was a shock to me, but according to their research because the egg wasnt fertilised at ovulation the egg is then moving down the fallopion tube thinking it hasnt been fertilized this month, and then when it becomes fertilized some the of the data might not be correct because the egg is already thinking it wont be fertilized that month, it sounded confusing, and it was research they have done indepedantly, but when i really think about it, it makes sense and i am going to try their method for a few months and see what happens. x


----------



## Omi

Good luck, hun, i didn't mean to come across all holier than thou, btw. Just thought it doesn't really make sense and most likely doesn't apply to most of the population as most of us get pregnant before the normal way - before ovulation. Eggs don't get fertilised outside the fallopian tube (as far as i know from medical data - and again, if it has happened its an anomaly and not something to worry about). 

What studies do show is, that the later the embryo implants the higher the risk of mc and suggesting these are not viable eggs but findings are not complete as yet. 

_Eggs are usually fertilised in the fallopian tubes and then travel to the uterus, where they embed themselves to grow.Those that implanted nine days after fertilisation had a 13% chance of being miscarried, the scientists found.But if implantation occurred on the tenth day, the risk increased to 26%. On the eleventh day, it rose to 52%. Any later and the risk of miscarriage was 82%. However, the researchers could not explain why eggs that attach later are more likely to miscarry._

Keep also in mind that studies that are not verified by a reputable body and/or done with a large test group are not usually accepted due to the fact that in a small test group you do not get a large enough picture of occurrences to make any findings apply to the general public. Just saying that one should be cautious of what one hears - the mmr jab is an excellent example of something we now know is totally untrue. Not saying what the association you know found is untrue, just saying being cautious is probably good.

However, this has nothing to do with having sex after ovulation.

Omi xxx


----------

